
The Tesla Pentagon Papers: Huge Q2 Shortfall - incomplete
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4183052-tesla-pentagon-papers-huge-q2-shortfall
======
jpgvm
As usual someone that clearly has no clue what they are talking about.

I have made a decent chunk buying and selling TSLA the last couple of years
but recently I have just committed to holding long because there is just too
much nonsense going on with disinformation flying everywhere on both sides.

I might sell if there is a short squeeze and go back in again afterwards but
boy does all of these articles by ridiculously misinformed people make trading
TSLA intelligently a real pain in the ass.

Disclaimer: Currently holding a bunch of TSLA

------
AtlasBarfed
... this site has a huge short on Tesla, FYI.

~~~
gamblor956
But Business Insider isn't.

 _Basically, Linette Lopez of Business Insider somehow got her hands on
Tesla’s (NASDAQ:TSLA) internal documents regarding Model 3 production. They
would appear to indicate that what the company has said publicly about Model 3
production is, at a minimum, highly misleading._

Probably one of the documents referred to in the recent lawsuit filed against
one of its employees...

